# your favorite z



## Guest (Jan 3, 2004)

can any one help me whith my 280z i have like 200hp but whith 100shot of nos i have like 250 to 300hp but i relly dont like nos i need a turbo so if any one has info let me know at [email protected]


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

dude- 778 people have looked at this thread - has anyone answered you by email?


----------

